# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Overmatig bloeden

## wilibe

Ik ben altijd lang en heftig ongesteld. Het duurt totaal twee weken en gedurende ongeveer 5 van deze dagen verlies ik erg veel bloed. Ik heb al geprobeerd dit te verhelpen door de pil in diverse sterktes en de mirena-spiraal. Wie kan mij vertellen wat er nog meer mogelijk is om minder te bloeden en minder lang.

wilibe

----------

